# kommt in nächster zeit mal was frisches auf den markt?



## Loina (17. Dezember 2012)

hallo zusammen

und zwar wollt ich mal wissen,ob in nächster zeit ein neues mmorpg rauskommt ala wow,rift,aion.
Schwerpunkt sollte pve sein und deutsch.

Kla kommt regelmässig was neues raus zuletzt glaube ich RaiderZ,aber das ist mehr ein billiger tera abklatsch mehr nicht.


----------



## hockomat (17. Dezember 2012)

Hoffentlich nicht den jedes Game was ala WoW ist geht sowieso unter denn warum sollte man was Neues Spielen wenn das alt bewerte sowieso 5 mal besser allein durch die langjährige Erfahrung und alles Meckert dann eh nur rum das bei WoW alles viel toller ist. Einzig etwas völlig neues innovatives hätte ne Chance oder einfach mal ein astreines Sandbox MMO. Also bitte keine Klone mehr über die sich dann eh wieder jeder aufregt


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Dezember 2012)

2013 kommt wahrscheinlich TESO heraus.


----------



## Masura1 (17. Dezember 2012)

6 neue größere MMO´s sollen dem nächst erscheinen ja. Schau sie dir mal an vll ist ja was passendes für dich dabei.

1) Blade and Soul
http://us.bladeandsoul.com/de/?utm_source=newsletter_bns&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email_uk__20120913&utm_content=enter

2)Final Fantasy 14 A Realem Reborn
http://eu.finalfantasyxiv.com/

3)Neverwinter Nights
http://nw.de.perfectworld.eu/

4)Age of Wulin
http://de.wulin.gpotato.eu/

5)Wildstar
http://www.wildstar-online.com/de/

ich selbst warte schon mit großer Spannung auf Age of Wulin und FF14

edit:

6)Otherland
http://otherland.gamigo.com/de/


----------



## Loina (17. Dezember 2012)

danke erstmal für die antworten 

sind ja ein paar intressante spiele dabei die in die nächster zeit released werden.

Habe die letzten jahre wow gespielt,doch nach den neuen addon war die luft einfach raus.

Habe sehr viele alternativen angespielt zuletzt rift aber das konnt mich auch nicht fesseln auf dauer.

Momentan spiele ich Vindictus,bin auch ein kleiner[font=arial, sans-serif] Hack and slay fan*.*[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]*Kennt jemand vielleicht ein paar gute Hack and slay spiele zufällig.*[/font]
*Gespielt hab ich bissher d3,to2 und drakensang online obwohl das eigentlich nur ein abzock spiel ist in meinen augen.*

[font="arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]*Sry für die verschieden schriften und farben hab da irgendwas verstellt^^*[/font]


----------



## Masura1 (17. Dezember 2012)

was ähnliches wie Vindictus wären:

Raider Z
http://www.raiderz-europe.com/de/free-to-play?kid=a-59806-02206-1209-b353119a

C9 (ist aber nur in Englscih spielbar)
http://en.c9.gpotato.eu/main

was ähnliches wie Drakensang wäre:

War of the Immortals
https://register.de.perfectworld.eu/woiad2


----------



## Loina (17. Dezember 2012)

danke

RaiderZ hatte ich schon angespielt,spielt sich halt wie tera.
C9 ist genauso wie Vindictus leider nur auf englisch =(

War of the Immortals hab ich bissher noch nicht gespielt,kenne aber Perfect World^^
Hab mich ein wenig im forum über War of the Immortals schlau gemacht,sehr viele negative beiträge dabei gewesen.

Schade das es nicht mehr diablo alternativen gibt.


----------



## Masura1 (17. Dezember 2012)

also Vindictus komplett in deutsch spielbar


----------



## Loina (17. Dezember 2012)

Vindictus ist deutsch,meinte jetzt c9 das ist auf englisch


----------



## Masura1 (17. Dezember 2012)

habe das noch was gefunden das glaub auch in deutscher sprache ist. 

http://sunonline.webzen.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2012)

GPotato, Perfect World, Gamigo - allesamt Ausgeburten des "Frischen"


----------



## hockomat (17. Dezember 2012)

Als Diablo Alterantive kann ich dir nur Torchlight 1 wie 2 ans Herz legen Günstig und sehr gut gemacht ohne nerviges Echtgeld AH etc


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2012)

Nicht zu vergleichen mit WoW & Co, aber auf jeden Fall was frisches und anderes: 

Darkfall Unholy Wars: http://www.darkfallonline.com/ (Seite könnte grad wegen Beta-Ansturm etwas lahm oder zeitweise nicht erreichbar sein)

- Komplett offene, uninstanzierte Welt
- FPS-Echtzeit-Kampfssystem
- Skillbasiert (keine Level, keine XP, keine Itemspirale)
- Sandbox
- Offenes, freies PvP mit Full Loot ("You keep what you kill and vice versa")
- etc.


----------



## orkman (17. Dezember 2012)

darauf warte ich: 3)Neverwinter Nights

habs auf der gc angespielt und war net schlecht ... ausserdem anscheinend auch f2p wenn ich mich recht erinnere ... hat mich begeistert ... war erstaunt darueber und hab noch mit einem von den leuten da gesprochen weil ich vorher nicht mal was von dem spiel gewusst habe


----------



## Loina (18. Dezember 2012)

hab mir jetzt nochmal Raiderz angeschaut,und weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll.
So finde ich es ja ganz gut,aber das man gear soviel ich weiß fast nur durch "crafting" bekommt schmeckt mir nicht^^.
Kann dazu einer mehr schreiben wie es endgamemässig aussieht in raiderZ ?


----------



## darksilver1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Masura1 schrieb:


> 6 neue größere MMO´s sollen dem nächst erscheinen ja. Schau sie dir mal an vll ist ja was passendes für dich dabei.
> 
> 1) Blade and Soul
> http://us.bladeandsoul.com/de/?utm_source=newsletter_bns&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email_uk__20120913&utm_content=enter
> ...



Blade & Soul & Age of Wushu fällt bei mir schon einmal flach. Asia games werden bei mir nix mehr. Mein letzter Versuch war die beta von Terra und das wars dann auch.
FFXIV das ursprüngliche kannte ich noch aus der beta und das war ne Katastrophe. Mittlerweile haben sie ja mehr Arbeit reingesteckt aber ne, nein danke.
Wildstar hätte mich normalerweise interessiert aber dank das ncsoft CoX gekillt hat, und da sie leider die Finger in  Carbine Studios haben, bekommen sie zumindest von mir keinen cent mehr. 

Bleibt von der Liste noch Neverwinter Nights. Positiv, es wird vollständig F2P sein, keine Box zum kaufen aber Crytpic hat bislang immer, wie soll ich das sagen, beim release ein content light game veröffentlicht. Zumindest solls die mächtigsten user content generator tools von denen bekommen. 
Anschauen werde ich es mir mit Sicherheit.


Hm. scheint ich habe nächstes Jahr ne menge Zeit die ganzen steam & co "fire sale" games zu zocken. 

BTW einige Games wie Age of Wushu haben schon trials geschaltet........


----------



## DoktorElmo (19. Dezember 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt nochmal Raiderz angeschaut,und weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll.
> So finde ich es ja ganz gut,aber das man gear soviel ich weiß fast nur durch "crafting" bekommt schmeckt mir nicht^^.
> Kann dazu einer mehr schreiben wie es endgamemässig aussieht in raiderZ ?



Momentan ist mit Level 35 Schluss, viel Endgame gibts da nicht. 1 Woche und du bist 35 und hast die Instanzen gesehen, bis du BIS-equipt bist dauerts vlt nochmal ne Woche...Gibt leider viel zu wenig Content, auch wenns sonst ein schönes Spiel ist.


----------



## Loina (19. Dezember 2012)

hab jetzt raiderz wieder von der platte gefegt,und weiter geht die suche.
Da ich wie oben beschrieben auch ein hack and slay fan bin,schaue ich mir drakensang online nochmal an.

Gibt es noch alternativen zu drakensang online???
 Ausser to2 oder d3.... vindictus/c9

wenn sollten sie genau so aufgebaut sein sprich hack and slay in dungeons rennen,itemjagd etc etc...


----------



## Ympker (19. Dezember 2012)

RaiderZ ist geil^^
Ansonsten nextes Jahr Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## Knallfix (20. Dezember 2012)

Path of Exile.
f2p Hack'n Slay.
http://www.pathofexile.com/

Am 23.01. soll die open Beta starten.
Erfahrene Entwickler (Titan Quest) und das Gamestar Preview vom Oktober war sehr positiv.


----------



## Xarran (20. Dezember 2012)

The Elder Scrolls Online....klare Sache   

Dauert zwar noch vieeel zu lange bis zum Release, aber die ersten Infos klingen zumindest interessant.

Ich hoffe nur, Bethesda erkrankt nicht am, für die Spielqualität fatalen, Bioware-Syndrom


----------



## Davinho1 (20. Dezember 2012)

The Elder Scrolls Online werde ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen. Eventuell auch Dragons Prophet.


----------



## Hsvfan (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab dasselbe Problem wie der TE!

Nach jahrelangen WoW zocken dort aufgehört, nicht weil Luft raus ist sondern weil dort Features eingebaut
wurden ( wie die Crossrealmzonen) die mir einfach den Spielspaß geraubt haben.

Probiere mich auch schon seid Wochen durch viele MMOs durch ..egal ob Abo, Hybrid oder F2P!

Aber bisher ist das Fazit nicht wirklich gut.

Rift - eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber durch ständige Spielabbrüche wegen Fehler (nervig) auch schnell wieder abgeschossen.
Allods Online - Naja F2P halt mit Itemshop und so...bin da eigentlich kein Fan von
HdRO - Irgendwie fehlt mir da die Atmosphäre, wirkt trostlos
Age of Conan - trotz das das Spiel schon älter ist, ruckelt es bei mir immer noch sehr stark auch schlecht
Tera - spielt sich eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber was ich gehört habe bietet es im Endgame wohl kaum was
Sw:ToR - Kann ich erst gar nicht spielen, weil sobald ich es starte Schwarzbild
Dark Age of Camelot - Leider nur noch auf Englisch, verstehe da leider nur die hälfte...auch nicht gut
Guild Wars 2 - eigentlich ein schönes Spiel, aber mir fehlt dort das heilen....spiele so gerne Heiler
Raiderz - Kampfsystem auch nett aber halt auch ein F2P - Spiel
Aion - dank Veteranenbonus eigentlich wenige Einschränkungen nur leider ist dort das leveln so langwierig

Mehr fällt mir nicht ein was ich in den letzten Wochen getestet habe......irgendwie traurig geworden die MMO-Szene!


----------



## Davinho1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Scheinst ja oft PC Probleme zu haben bei einigen Spielen. Was hast denn für einen Rechner oder vllt alte Treiber?


----------



## Hsvfan (20. Dezember 2012)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Scheinst ja oft PC Probleme zu haben bei einigen Spielen. Was hast denn für einen Rechner oder vllt alte Treiber?



Naja eigentlich nur bei 3 ...Age of Conan, Rift und Star Wars: The Old Repbublic!


Zu meinen Rechner:

AMD Athlon II X 3 425
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 Ti
Windows 7
Full HD Fernseher/Monitor 
Treiber von Grafik und Betriebssystem halte ich immer auf den laufenden, daher hab ich keine Ahnung woher die Probleme kommen,
aber ich denke an den Komponenten dürfte es nicht liegen. Weil aktuellere Spiele wie Tera , Raiderz etc laufen auf höchsten Einstellungen
flüssig und ohne Probleme!


----------



## Davinho1 (12. Januar 2013)

Das könnt was werden, eben in einem Forum entdeckt: http://de.twitch.tv/nakedjehuty


----------



## Tonkra (12. Januar 2013)

Final Fantasy 14 Online? Ab Februar in der Betaphase:

*



Bilder aus der PC Fassung:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*



*ZUR <<Closed Beta-Anmeldung Application>>**

Offizielle Final Fantasy 14 Homepage

Offizielle Final Fantasy 14 Community Page - Loadestone

*
*Limit Break Gameplay Trailer [alpha]:




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=YFxMrf6QLYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rendertrailer - Der Neubeginn(am besten in HD genießen  )




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=O9y91z3ER3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Level 15 Dungeon instanz[alpha]: 




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=nohhxdxy25A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gridania City walk around [alpha]:




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=AQb_t5zkfoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## _Gringo_ (15. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie haben hier alle (Inclusive mir) das selbe Problem.

Man sucht was neues und findet nur alt bekanntes und das meißt schlecht. Entweder zu wenig Content, itemshop oder keine Atmosphäre...

ich nenne es mal den WOW-Malus. Bedeutet: Man ist von WoW so verwöhnt da es ja wirklich alles beinhaltet und dadurch die Messlatte so hoch gelegt hat dass Neues kaum eine Chance hat wenn es nicht mindestens genau das gleiche bietet.
Für viele war WoW das erste MMORPG, ich weiß noch wie ich vor 7 Jahren mit meinem Krieger nach dem Startgebiet in den Wald von Elwyn lief und wie ich Bauklötze staunte als ich Stormwind betrat, alles war so riesig und atmospärisch. Dann weiter ins Rotkammgebierge, zum Loch-Modan, Dunkelwald. Das war damals unheimlich toll und hat mich geprägt. Heute reißt es aber niemand mehr vom Hocker, aber egal, damals tat es das und so wird es ewig in Erinnerung bleiben.

Und daran haperts dann leider auch. Man vergleicht immer mit altbekanntem, wenn auch nicht bewusst. Und wenn dann in einem Spiel die AHA-momente fehlen dann machts auch keinen Spass. Wenn ich jetzt in einem neuen Spiel die hauptstadt betrete erinnere ich mich immer an SW und da schneiden halt die anderen i.d.r. schlecht ab.

(nicht falsch verstehen hab vor nem Jahr mit WoW aufgehört weil es mich nur noch angenervt hat)

Nehmen wir mal Swtor: Es bietet viel Content, einen Itemshop bzw Abomodell, ist aber auch F2P gut spielbar, und ist wirklich atmosphärisch (zumindest am Anfang). So Startgebiet durch, Raumschiff bekommen auf die Flotte geflogen und fast gekotzt. Was? Das soll es sein? Die große Hauptstadt? Ein Ufo-Förmiges Ding mit Händlern usw aber Null Atmo. Und so schleicht es sich dannw eiter durchs ganze Spiel.


Btw: Raiderz finde ich besser als Tera, beides im prinzip Grinder, aber Raiderz ist irgendwie freier und schneller. Kommt zumindest mir so vor.


----------



## Davinho1 (15. Januar 2013)

Bei Tera entwickelt sich der Charakter etwas mehr im Endcontent und man merkt sogesehen die Steigerungen deutlicher als bei RaiderZ. Am Ende kann Tera, je nach Individualisierungsweg, z.B. mehr auf Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, extrem schnell sein. Bei den Klassen gibt es auch deutliche Unterschiede darauf bezogen. Spiele mal einen Krieger oder Berserker. Du wirst was merken  

Bei RaiderZ kann z.B. jede Klasse Blocken und Ausweichen, weshalb es in der Defensive freier wirken kann. Im Skillbaum kannst du dann ja auch mehr von anderen Klassen übernehmen. Tera hingegen ist ein wenig realistischer bzw. die Unterschiede zwischen den Klassen sind klarer. Hier blocken die Tanks, die Lederträger-DDs weichen aus und die Stoffies teleportieren sich weg. Dann gibt es noch vereinzelt Unterschiede. Der Krieger hat beispielsweise mehrere Möglichkeiten, sich vor Angriffen zu schützen, zumal er auch die Tankrolle einnehmen kann. So kann er auch Blocken, in die Luft springen oder halt Ausweichen.

Tera ist einfach ein reines Endcontent Game und so wirst du die ganzen Features erst dann sehen, wohingegen RaiderZ schon etwas mehr am Anfang bietet. Dafür hat Raiderz im Endcontent deutlich weniger als Tera.


----------



## _Gringo_ (15. Januar 2013)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Bei Tera entwickelt sich der Charakter etwas mehr im Endcontent und man merkt sogesehen die Steigerungen deutlicher als bei RaiderZ. Am Ende kann Tera, je nach Individualisierungsweg, z.B. mehr auf Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, extrem schnell sein. Bei den Klassen gibt es auch deutliche Unterschiede darauf bezogen. Spiele mal einen Krieger oder Berserker. Du wirst was merken
> 
> 
> 
> Tera ist einfach ein reines Endcontent Game und so wirst du die ganzen Features erst dann sehen, wohingegen RaiderZ schon etwas mehr am Anfang bietet. Dafür hat Raiderz im Endcontent deutlich weniger als Tera.



Hm ,ich finde die klassen bei Tera spielen sich relativ gleich. Wo genau ist denn der Uunterschied zwischen krieger und Berzerker? Sind doch beides reine Melee klassen mit Autohit und ein paar AOE Skills nur dass sich der Krieger etwas schneller anfühlt wg Dual-Wield, der Berserker etwas zäher aber dafür härter zuschlägt.
Und was für Endcontent bietet den Tera? Ich habs noch nicht bis zum endlevel geschafft aber so weit ich weiß gibts da doch auch nur die normalen Instanzen als Hero-mode und bams umhauen oder?
Was ich an Tera schade finde ist dass es echt lange dauert bis man das endlevel ereicht. 

Auf jeden Fall hat Tera eine schöne Grafik zu bieten und es stimmt schon, die Skills kommen "runder"rüber als in Raiderz.


----------



## Davinho1 (15. Januar 2013)

Eh, ich habe heute schon genug geschrieben bei Buffed  Krieger und Berserker unterscheiden sich schon etwas deutlicher voneinander, auch von der Komplexität und den Mechanismen. Gibt schon paar mehr Skills. Auf meiner Leiste habe ich über 10  Wie gesagt, das merkt man leider erst im späteren Verlauf so richtig.

Der Endcontent in Tera bietet nicht viel, aber mehr als RaiderZ. Ansonsten ist es halt Geschmackssache, welches Setting man mehr mag usw. RaiderZ hat ein interessantes Crafting System, das man schon von Anfang an dem Spieler näher bringt. Bei Tera, mal wieder, macht es erst im absoluten Endcontent Sinn.

Alles mal im Überblick, was man in Tera machen kann:

- einen Battleground und ab Februar noch eine 3vs3 Arena (alles mit Rankings)
- 2 Glypheninstanzen 
- ab Februar eine Ranking Instanz
- Politiksystem
- Nexus Events + Traverse "Bonus Raid"
- Ein paar 5er Dungeons, in NM und HM.
- Dailies
- BAMs / Mobs für Gold farmen
- Umfangreiches Achievementsystem (Titel und Belohnungen)
- Open PvP falls PvP Server

ca. 1-2 Monate nach der F2P Umstellung kommt dann ein sehr großes Update, worauf viele warten. Ich tippe auf April. Damit wird man mehr als genug Abwechslung haben. Bis jetzt ist das halt ein wenig mau.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (15. Januar 2013)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben hier alle (Inclusive mir) das selbe Problem.
> 
> Man sucht was neues und findet nur alt bekanntes und das meißt schlecht. Entweder zu wenig Content, itemshop oder keine Atmosphäre...
> 
> ...




Du beschreibst hier das WoW vom Anfang. Das gab es circa mit Sunwell großflächig nicht mehr (spätestens mit der Einführung der Erfolge), weil sich die Comunity geändert hat (als ich vor inzwischen 3 Jahren mit WOW aufgehört habe, gab es keine Handvoll Spieler mehr aus dem Start auf dem sehr dicht bevölkerten Server Alleria Horde). Kein Publisher gestaltet ein Abenteuer so prägend hart wie damals die schon zum Start von WoW nicht mehr bei Blizzard vorhandenen Schöpfer von WOW, weil sie alle auf über 5 Mio zahlende Kunden schielen und machen daraus lieber Softgaming mit viel Feierei, nicht zu vergessen Solo Speedfarming. "Wenn mich ein Mob im Spiel zu sehr haut, nicht der von mir gewünschte Drop fällt und ich ihn nicht trotz vieler Mitkonkurrenten bekomme, hole ich wie bei meinen Eltern die Polizei ins Haus !" kommt der Spielweise der jetzigen Zielgruppe von MMO wesentlich näher als jedes Gefühl von Abenteuer. Die Möglichkeit sich den entsprechenden "Wumms" über Addons (egal ob Legal oder nicht) und im Itemshop für ganze Monatslöhne zu erkaufen tut ihr ihriges zu dieser Situation bei.
... die Startgebiete von RIFT z.B. sind nach ca. 4 Wochen für 90% der Spieler nutzlos gewesen, so sie nicht darauf aus waren/sind ihr Zählkonto beim Ordner für "Mein Haus, Meine Villa, mein Auto/Reitiiersammlung, meine Massenanerschlagendenmobsdersortesoundso, meine Massenanerschlagendenmobsdersortesoundsoundso ..." fröhnen. Ob aus Langeweile, weil sonst nichts im Spiel geboten wird oder es ihrem Spielvermögen entspricht ist es ja egal.


Das "Lustige" an der ganzen Sache ist dann die mit Klauen, Zähnen und unterdengürtel schlagende Verteidigungshandlung, sobald man in bestimmten Bereichen Änderungen fordert. Dann ist plötzlich die spielerische Freiheit "alles wie auch immer mit einem Wink zu erreichen" in höchster Gefahr... (ich erinnere nur mal an einer sehr falschen Behauptung eines Schreibers ich hätte nie Eve gespielt, obwohl es auch hier hinreichend genügend Post im Bereich Eve von mir gibt  )


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (15. Januar 2013)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Und daran haperts dann leider auch. Man vergleicht immer mit altbekanntem, wenn auch nicht bewusst. Und wenn dann in einem Spiel die AHA-momente fehlen dann machts auch keinen Spass. Wenn ich jetzt in einem neuen Spiel die hauptstadt betrete erinnere ich mich immer an SW und da schneiden halt die anderen i.d.r. schlecht ab.



Das ist der Fluch des ersten MMOs (welches man gespielt hat). 

Man erhofft sich wieder das alte Gefühl /als man noch komplett neu im Genre war und förmlich erschlagen wurde) zurück zu bekommen, wenn man auf ein anderes MMO wechselt - und wird dann enttäuscht. Und ich glaube, wenn man mit dieser Einstellung (es muss sich wie damals anfühlen!) klammert, wird man es schwer haben ein MMO zu finden, das einen begeistert. Denn dafür sind die Spiele im Genre zu ähnlich aufgebaut (wobei ein Wechsel von Themepark auf Sandbox könnte das Gefühl vielleicht kurzzeitig wiederbeleben, da dort oftmals andere Dinge im Vordergrund stehen als in klassischen Thempark-MMOs).


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Januar 2013)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Das ist der Fluch des ersten MMOs (welches man gespielt hat).
> 
> Man erhofft sich wieder das alte Gefühl /als man noch komplett neu im Genre war und förmlich erschlagen wurde) zurück zu bekommen, wenn man auf ein anderes MMO wechselt - und wird dann enttäuscht. Und ich glaube, wenn man mit dieser Einstellung (es muss sich wie damals anfühlen!) klammert, wird man es schwer haben ein MMO zu finden, das einen begeistert. Denn dafür sind die Spiele im Genre zu ähnlich aufgebaut (wobei ein Wechsel von Themepark auf Sandbox könnte das Gefühl vielleicht kurzzeitig wiederbeleben, da dort oftmals andere Dinge im Vordergrund stehen als in klassischen Thempark-MMOs).



Deinen ersten beiden Sätzen stimme ich voll zu.


1. Es wurde bisher keine gute Lösung beim Heranführen von neuen Spielern gefunden. Die Problemematik scheint mir zu sein, daß Leute mit höheren Charakteren, welche sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer einen weiteren Helden hochleveln in einem deutlich höheren Tempo leveln als neue Spieler. Vor allem haben sie in den meisten Bereichen ihre Ausrüstung auf das Level. Neue haben so insgesamt nicht viel von Alten, lernen vor allem das Spiel in Gruppen zu variationslos. ...oder er geht mit seinem Twink ohne dessen momentane Ausrüstung zu beachten so rein wie mit seinem Main ...
Insgesamt kommt dann sowas raus, wie oft in WOW/HDRO/selbst DAoC bei den Raids gehabt. "Freund MAX von Raid Eins des Servers hilft Heute aus." Er geht natürlich so rein wie in seinem Raid und überzieht die Möglichkeiten des aktuellen Raids, weil deren Ausrüstung deutlich schwächer ist. Wenn der Raid gut spielt liegt nur dieser Spieler ständig herum, aber allzu oft bedeutet es nen volständig toten Raid und den Abbruch.
Damit sich das nicht wiederholt, nimmt der Raid nen ganz neuen Spieler, hilft ihm fix aufs richtige Level zu kommen und schiebt Ausrüstung auf Niveau des Raids rüber. Jetzt funktioniert die Sache im Raid deutlich besser. Oft werden dann diese "erfolgreichen" von besten Raids abgeworben und auf MAX-Dämätsch getrimmt, was wieder häufiger zur Eingangsituation und einem noch unbelehrbarenen Spieler führt, praktisch zu einem Riesenloch zwischen den besten Raids zu den anderen.
Leider lernt der Neue nur die Tricks des Raids und bestimmte Gruppenkonstellationen. Wenn in der Gilde oder Random seine angelernte Kombination nicht zusammen kommt, steht die Gruppe auf verlorenem Posten. Aus dem Grund wurden so viele Dungeons sehr schnell von den Anbietern weichgekocht und damit die wenigen möglichen Lerneffekte rausgepatcht.

2.  Anfangs wurde in WOW/HDRO/DAoC bei Schwierigkeiten unter Spielern noch für beide Seiten geschlichtet. Nach einer Weile aber wurde z.B. "öffentliches Anprangern" sogar von Oben trotz beweiskräftiger Sreenshots bestraft und nicht mehr als "rollenspielerische Szene" von beiden Seiten ausgelegt. Das ist einer der Hauptgründe, weshalb "Griefen, falsche Würfe (weil man ja das Teil entzaubern könnte und Gold/Stein braucht) aus dem Ruder gekommen ist. Für mich ist das Beste Beispiel für diese Entwicklung gleichziehend mit der von den Goons, welche ja nicht nur in Eve stromern. Die Gründer haben immer noch den "Opfern" einen gewissen Respekt gezollt und dabei beachtenswerte Variationen des Spiels entdeckt und beachtenswerte Erfolge erzielt. Inzwischen ist es, nachdem ja zwangsweise die Gründergruppe nicht mehr Existiert ein gegenüber Alles "unbekümmerter Haufen".


3. Die neuen Spiele starten nahezu alle so soft, wie ich es von RIFT erwähnt habe.  Damit fallen die wichtigsten Aspekte von Spielen weg darin mit seinem Helden spielen zu Lernen. Es gibt keine Gruppenerlebnisse, welche Leute zusammenschweissen und an den vielen schönen programmierten Kleinigkeiten huscht man mühelos vorbei ohne sie wahrzunehmen...


----------



## Lancegrim (16. Januar 2013)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Das ist der Fluch des ersten MMOs (welches man gespielt hat).
> 
> Man erhofft sich wieder das alte Gefühl /als man noch komplett neu im Genre war und förmlich erschlagen wurde) zurück zu bekommen, wenn man auf ein anderes MMO wechselt - und wird dann enttäuscht. Und ich glaube, wenn man mit dieser Einstellung (es muss sich wie damals anfühlen!) klammert, wird man es schwer haben ein MMO zu finden, das einen begeistert. Denn dafür sind die Spiele im Genre zu ähnlich aufgebaut (wobei ein Wechsel von Themepark auf Sandbox könnte das Gefühl vielleicht kurzzeitig wiederbeleben, da dort oftmals andere Dinge im Vordergrund stehen als in klassischen Thempark-MMOs).




Also mein erstes MMO war Ultima Online, und danach kam DAoC, bei beiden gab es diese "WoW ist das geil, Momente". Diesen Moment hab ich nur kurz am Anfang von WoW gehabt als ich das erste Mal in Darnassus war, dann in SWG als ich mein erstes Haus hatte, in Rift als ich den ersten Riss gesehen hab... 
Und dann nochmal in The Secret World, für das ganze Spiel.
Ansonsten hab ich fast jedes MMO gespielt das man für Geld kaufen kann und bei keinem anderen wars wirklich das "alte" Gefühl, leider.


----------



## Xenjon (16. Januar 2013)

Wenn ihr mal was neues und frisches ausprobieren wollt, offen für was neues seit und eventuell ein wenig Interesse an Mincraft zeigt. Wäre vielleicht Wurm Online was für euch.
Ich persönlich finde es sehr interessant auch wenn es nicht grade das hübscheste MMO ist.





PS: Spiele es seit etwas über einen Monat.Wurm Online Homepage


----------



## Egooz (16. Januar 2013)

Oder man widmet sich einfach mal SP Spielen, P&P und co. Da gibts dann auch wieder Woah-Momente und gute Unterhaltung. 

Auf Zwang alle MMOGs zu testen, die im Endeffekt eh nicht gut genug sind, bringt doch nichts. Ist ja auch nicht so, dass jeden Monat zig neue MMOGs erscheinen, sodass man den Überblick verlieren könnte.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (16. Januar 2013)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Also mein erstes MMO war Ultima Online, und danach kam DAoC, bei beiden gab es diese "WoW ist das geil, Momente". Diesen Moment hab ich nur kurz am Anfang von WoW gehabt als ich das erste Mal in Darnassus war, dann in SWG als ich mein erstes Haus hatte, in Rift als ich den ersten Riss gesehen hab...
> Und dann nochmal in The Secret World, für das ganze Spiel.
> Ansonsten hab ich fast jedes MMO gespielt das man für Geld kaufen kann und bei keinem anderen wars wirklich das "alte" Gefühl, leider.



Klar, ich habe auch noch immer wieder "Wow"-Effekte, aber bei weitem nicht so gigantische wie bei meinem ersten MMO. Aber das lag daran, dass ich komplett neu in diesem Genre war und ich absolut keine Ahnung hatte, was mich alles erwartet..etc. Wenn ich heute ein neues MMO anschalte, weiß ich in der Regel schon wie das meiste abläuft: Dungeons, Housing, Instanzen, Raids, Charakterentwicklung...und so weiter. Als ich zum ersten mal ein MMO gespielt hatte (bei mir war es WoW, was aber auch schon 7-8 Jahre her ist - wie die Zeit vergeht), wurde ich in eine riesige Welt geschmissen, hatte keine Ahnung von den Gamemechaniken, und bin mehr oder weniger erstmal durch das Spiel durchgestolpert und war auch ziemlich leicht zu begeistern, weil eben alles noch neu war und man noch nicht alles "durchschaut" hatte. Und dieses Gefühl bekommt man ganz selten wieder zu spüren (ich hatte das Gefühl erst wieder etwas länger, als ich zu einem Sandbox griff).

(Bei TSW hab ich momentan auch ab und an wieder Wow-Effekte )


----------



## Lancegrim (17. Januar 2013)

Das mit den Singplayer Titel ist auch richtig.

In letzter Zeit erfreut mich Anno 2070 tierisch und FarCry plus Skyrim. Und wenn man in Skyrim auf nem Berg steht, und ins Tal runterschaut und dann irgendwo nen Drachen schreien hört.... *seufz* auch mega WoW.

Wenn nur die blöden Grafikfehler mit der Enginge nicht wären... die nervten in Oblivion schon und jetzt in Skyrim sind se wieder da...


----------



## _Gringo_ (17. Januar 2013)

Was sind denn diese "Sandbox" MMOs? Ich habe das jetzt schon mehrmals gehört aber was genau das ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Egooz (17. Januar 2013)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Das mit den Singplayer Titel ist auch richtig.
> Und wenn man in Skyrim auf nem Berg steht, und ins Tal runterschaut und dann irgendwo nen Drachen schreien hört.... *seufz* auch mega WoW.


Skyrim, Oblivion und co schlagen die gängigen MMOGs im Unterhaltungswert um Längen. Klar, es ist i.d.R. kein MP Part vorhanden, aber in aktuellen Themepark MMOGs steht das MP Erlebnis eh nicht mehr im Fokus. 
Eine virtuelle Welt wird nicht zwingend durch Mitspieler erst "lebendig". 



_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Was sind denn diese "Sandbox" MMOs? Ich habe das jetzt schon mehrmals gehört aber was genau das ist weiß ich nicht.


Sandbox MMOGs...hierbei bieten die Entwickler den Spielern eine persistente Welt inkl. Mechaniken und Freiheiten. Was die Spieler daraus machen liegt an ihnen. Es findet kein zwanghafter Questweg durch alle Regionen statt und die Charakterentwicklung misst sich i.d.R. nicht am Level, sondern an Skills und deren Beherrschung. Wir hatten hier mal eine Auflistung aller Sandbox MMOGs im Forum. Eine ausführliche Definition gibts per google. Sie ist aber recht schwammig und nicht so festgelegt wie bei Themepark oder anderen Genres.
Sprich, du spawnst und kannst im Prinzip erstmal machen worauf du Bock hast, DU entscheidest. Dank WoW und co sind allein damit die meisten heutigen Spieler schon überfordert.


----------



## RedShirt (17. Januar 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Eine virtuelle Welt wird nicht zwingend durch Mitspieler erst "lebendig".



Spieler sind das einzige, bei dem man die Aktion/Reaktion nicht scripten kann 

War kürzlich blöd von nem Reitpferd abgestiegen und hatte n dicken Gegner vor mir ... aber als Tankklasse ging es dann doch (normal macht man den mit mehreren). Dummerweise kommt bei ca. 35% HP eine Fernkampfklasse der gegnerischen Fraktion und haut mich um... wollte den Mob haben, weil schon fast down. Dumm - der Mob war stärker  als ich da wieder ankam, fand ich eine frische Leiche. 
Nicht genug der Dinge, ich wollte gemütlich weiter, kam von hinten was ins Kreuz... umgedreht und umgehauen.

Das bisserle Adrenalin gefällt mir mal schon besser, als Videosequenzen oder gescriptete Abläufe. Beim ersten Mal ist es ja nett, aber nur 1x sehen und dann hat mans halt schonmal gesehn. 

Nicht zu unterschätzen. People are awesome!


----------



## Egooz (17. Januar 2013)

Klar ist eine mit Spielern bevölkerte Welt cool und es gibt tolle Erlebnisse. Die Immersion kann aber auch ganz schnell von ihnen gebrochen werden. Dazu kommt, dass in Themepark MMOGs relativ kurze Zeit nach Release nur noch bestimmte Gebiete bevölkert sind und ein Großteil der Welt leer ist. Da gibts Gegenmaßnahmen wie es Blizzard nun macht, aber richtig gut ist das alles noch nicht.

Adrenalin wird bei mir erzeugt, wenn es um etwas geht. Ob ich nun hinten auf nem Friedhof wieder spawne und ein paar Gold bezahle, oder gewinne...das juckt mich nicht.


RedShirt schrieb:


> Nicht zu unterschätzen. People are awesome!


Zum Teil sind sie das.


----------



## Xenjon (18. Januar 2013)

In Sandbox MMo hat man meisten deutlich mehr spielerische Möglichkeiten als bei Themenparks mmo. 
Jedoch sind Sandbox Games meistens nicht sehr Einsteiger freundlich weil man mit den Möglichkeiten zu bombardiert wird und eventuell muss man sich da erst rein fuxen.
Ansonsten sind mir Sandbox spiele meistens lieber als andere jedoch sind diese meist nicht all zu sehr erfolgreich aufgrund deren Spiel Mechanik.

Sandbox MMOdie ich gespielt oder immer noch spiele sind:

Eve Online
MineCraft
Star Wars Galaxy
After World (Closed Beta)

Momentaner Favorit

WurM Online


----------



## Egooz (18. Januar 2013)

Xenjon schrieb:


> ...jedoch sind diese meist nicht all zu sehr erfolgreich aufgrund deren Spiel Mechanik.



Und genau das will mir nicht in den Kopf gehen. Ein Großteil der Spieler hüpft von MMOG zu MMOG und jammert über zu wenig Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten um 24/7 suchten können, der festgelegten Spiralen und den kopierten Spielmechaniken aus Spiel XY. 
Sandbox MMOGs sind denen dann aber auch nicht recht...wobei diese im Prinzip das bieten können, was so gern bemängelt wird. Dort ist man i.d.R. zwar nicht innerhalb von 2-7 Tagen einer *der* Helden. Aber vielleicht ist genau Letzteres der Grund, warum sich jene Spieler nicht an MMOGs heran trauen, die langfristig gespielt werden wollen/ müssen.


----------



## Xenjon (18. Januar 2013)

Glaube das viele Spieler bei so was am Anfang an die Hand genommen wollen, damit alles was man machen kann erst einmal gezeigt und erklärt wird so das sich die Spieler ein besseres Bild machen können.

Bei fast allen Sandbox spielen haste ein Turtorial wo dir das aller nötigste erklärt wird und dann wirrste allein gelassen, so nach dem Motto, nun sieh mal zu. 
Vielleicht wäre es besser wenn man den Spieler alle eventuellen Möglichkeiten des Spiels einmal zeigen oder erklären würde sodass die Spieler genauer wissen was sie erreichen wollen.

Mir persönlich ist es andersrum lieber weil ich nicht alles vorgekaut haben will, bin da eher eine forscher Natur. Freue mich immer wieder wenn ich beim spielen was alleine raus finde so in etwa wie, ach so wird&#8217;s gemacht jetzt habe ich es verstanden.


Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, das Sandbox Zeitlich Aufwändiger sind und es eine gewissen Regelmäßigkeit und Pflege beansprucht, Musste grade daran denken wie ich bei Eve Online wach dienst hatte und unser System auskundschaften musste wo die beste und sicherste Route im Highsec ist obwohl ich schon längst ins Bett wollte.


----------



## Tsukasu (18. Januar 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Und genau das will mir nicht in den Kopf gehen. Ein Großteil der Spieler hüpft von MMOG zu MMOG und jammert über zu wenig Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten um 24/7 suchten können, der festgelegten Spiralen und den kopierten Spielmechaniken aus Spiel XY.
> Sandbox MMOGs sind denen dann aber auch nicht recht...wobei diese im Prinzip das bieten können, was so gern bemängelt wird. Dort ist man i.d.R. zwar nicht innerhalb von 2-7 Tagen einer *der* Helden. Aber vielleicht ist genau Letzteres der Grund, warum sich jene Spieler nicht an MMOGs heran trauen, die langfristig gespielt werden wollen/ müssen.



Wen es hir bei uns mal ein richtiges Sandbox kommen würde. Das einzige was mir einfällt, was genau meine vorstellungen entspricht, ist ArchAge aber das dauert noch bis das kommt.


----------



## Xenjon (19. Januar 2013)

Finde ArchAge  ok, nur mir fehlen da offenbar zwei grundlegende Sachen erstens Terraforming und zweitens sehen die Häuser von der Grundstruktur zu ähnlich aus hier hätte ich mir gewünscht das man alle ebenen und mauern des Hauses individuell anpassen könnte.


----------



## Toomatch (20. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mir mal jetzt berichte über Neverwinter durchgelesen und den Trailer angesehen, und ich muß sagen, wenn das alles irgendwie D&D-Mäßig wird, dann wird es echt Zeit!


----------



## Tikume (20. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem D&D mäßig bezweifle ich ja, ich glaube da wirst Du eher bei Dungeons & Dragons Online fündig.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (25. Februar 2013)

> Und genau das will mir nicht in den Kopf gehen. Ein Großteil der Spieler hüpft von MMOG zu MMOG und jammert über zu wenig Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten um 24/7 suchten können, der festgelegten Spiralen und den kopierten Spielmechaniken aus Spiel XY.



Ich könnte eine vergleichbare behauptung aufstellen, und zwar das sich ein großteil der spieler über COD beschwert, und es doch jedes jahr kauft, ich glaub das ist aber sehr leichtgläubig und in Wirklichkeit sieht es ganz anders aus, man hört einfach die die schreien immer.



> Sandbox MMOGs sind denen dann aber auch nicht recht...



Wieso muss ein anderes extrem auch gleich das wunderheilmittel sein als das du es darstellst?

Theme park MMOs und Sandbox MMO zu vergleichen, dann kannst du allgemein aber auch alles mit mmo reinwerfen, rennspiel mmos, world of tanks, moba spiele, mmo shooter wie dusk oder planetside, Sozial games.

Also ein teil von spielern vorzuwerfen, So manch ballsportart gefällt ihnen nicht, sie sollen doch bitte Raketenwissenschaft studieren.... 

Funktioniert nicht in meinen augen, es hat schon ein grund warum der buchstabe J vor RPG die RPG gemeinde so extrem spaltet, Das wort Sandbox hat da wohl den selben effekt


----------



## Severas (25. Februar 2013)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Wen es hir bei uns mal ein richtiges Sandbox kommen würde. Das einzige was mir einfällt, was genau meine vorstellungen entspricht, ist ArchAge aber das dauert noch bis das kommt.




ArcheAge ist alles, aber kein Sandbox.  

Ist auch nur Themenpark mit Sandbox Elementen.


----------



## Kheeleb (25. Februar 2013)

Ende des Jahres soll The Repopulation kommen: http://www.therepopulation.com

Soll ein Sci-Fi-MMO mit einem Mix aus Sandbox und Themepark werden mit Player Housing, Player Cities, Skillsystem ohne Level und einem komplexen Craftingsystem. Das große Vorbild soll SWG pre CU sein.

Wird wohl nur auf Englisch erscheinen, hört sich aber trotzdem ganz gut an.


----------



## Egooz (26. Februar 2013)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ich könnte eine vergleichbare behauptung aufstellen, und zwar das sich ein großteil der spieler über COD beschwert, und es doch jedes jahr kauft, ich glaub das ist aber sehr leichtgläubig und in Wirklichkeit sieht es ganz anders aus, man hört einfach die die schreien immer.


Kompetetive MP Spiele sind ein anderes Genre als MMOGs. Bei Letzteren kann man durch Quartalsberichte, Umstellungen von Finazierungen etc. ganz gut nachvollziehen wie es läuft und ob es den Spielernerv trifft. Und das dürfte für die meisten Entwickler und Publisher in den letzten Jahren eher ein Disaster gewesen sein, da MMOG-Studios langfristig an Geld kommen wollen und müssen. Bei CoD, Diablo und co gehts eher um schnelle Verkäufe und evtl. noch DLC.

Außer Rift, WoW und EVE fallen mir momentan keine MMOGs ein, die "trotz" Abo ihre Investoren zufrieden stellen können. So ziemlich alle anderen Studios experimentieren mit ingame Shops und Umstellungen von Abos, weil ihnen die Spieler weglaufen. Und das hat wenig mit schreienden Foren-Hatern zu tun. 





Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Wieso muss ein anderes extrem auch gleich das wunderheilmittel sein als das du es darstellst?
> 
> Theme park MMOs und Sandbox MMO zu vergleichen, dann kannst du allgemein aber auch alles mit mmo reinwerfen, rennspiel mmos, world of tanks, moba spiele, mmo shooter wie dusk oder planetside, Sozial games.
> 
> ...


Es geht hier um MMOGs, nicht um MOBA, MP Rennspiele oder Social Games.

Themepark MMOGs sind light Spiele und können die wenigsten Spieler langfristig binden (WoW ist da die Ausnahme). Ein Großteil der Spieler wünscht sich aber wieder langfristige Bindung an ein Spiel durch die Möglichkeit im Spiel etwas tun zu können. Sandbox MMOGs bieten bzw. sind darauf ausgelegt langfristig gespielt zu werden und würden somit eine Alternative betreffend des Spielkonzepts bieten. Was daran jetzt "extrem" und "Wundermittel" ist erschließt sich mir nicht. 
Dein Beispiel mit "Ballsport vs Raketenwissenschaft" sorgt eher für ein verwirrtes Schmunzeln, zur Diskussion trägt es aber nicht bei. RPG und JRPG liegt auch wesentlich weiter auseinander als Sandbox und Themepark. Es ist manchmal schwierig Beispiele zu finden, warum es also krampfhaft versuchen?
Sandbox und Themepark sind einfach Unterteilungen eines Genres. Sandbox ist meiner Meinung nach nur noch so wenig präsent, weil es momentan keine attraktiven Sandbox MMOGs gibt. EVE spricht den klassischen Fantasy-Spieler nunmal nicht an.
Die Tendenz, vor allem aus Asien, geht aber mehr und mehr in diese Richtung und wird das Spielkonzept in Zukunft hoffentlich ein wenig zugänglicher und präsenter machen. Auch WoD von CCP bringt vielleicht so manch eingesessenen und gleichermaßen gelangweilten Spieler dazu, über den Tellerrand der Vorurteile zu schauen. 

Wegen mir können die Entwickler aber auch die nächsten 10 Jahre versuchen WoW/ EQ Klone zu programmieren und damit immer wieder auf die Nase fallen. Es geht hier um ein Unterhaltung und da gibts zig Alternativen.


----------



## Geige (27. Februar 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> ArcheAge ist alles, aber kein Sandbox.
> 
> Ist auch nur Themenpark mit Sandbox Elementen.



Und genau deswegen könnte es erfolgreich sein!

Reine Sandbox MMO´s mit Themepark MMO´s zu vergleichen ist unmöglich.
Sandbox Spiele ziehen ihre Motivation aus der Mitgestaltung der Spielwelt und der großen Anzahl an Möglichkeiten.
Themepark MMO´s aus der Gestaltung und Entwicklung des eigenen Charakters.
Was einem lieber ist, ist zu 100% subjektiv. Besser oder schlechter gibt es nicht.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Februar 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> ArcheAge ist alles, aber kein Sandbox.
> 
> Ist auch nur Themenpark mit Sandbox Elementen.



Warum ist es denn kein Sandbox?

Wegen dem Klassen und Levelsystem? Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, hatte SWG das ebenfalls. 
Oder was ist der genaue Grund, warum man ArcheAge nicht als Sandbox bezeichnen kann?

Ich habe es bis jetzt zwar noch nicht selbst spielen können, aber von dem was ich gelesen und gehört habe, wage ich zu behaupten, dass es wohl mehr Freiheiten/Möglichkeiten bietet wie moderne Sandboxes wie Mortal Online oder Darkfall.


----------



## Egooz (28. Februar 2013)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Warum ist es denn kein Sandbox?



Das würde mich auch interessieren, obwohl ich auch schon gehört habe, dass AA mittlerweile mehr Richtung Themepark gepatched wurde/ wird.

An sich schließt ein Klassensystem oder nicht vorhandenes Terraforming nicht die Bezeichnung Sandbox aus. Speziell zu AA kann ich aber auch wenig sagen. Das Spiel ist noch so fern für den EU Markt. Ich hab keine Lust mehr mich Jahre im Voraus tiefgehend über Spiele zu informieren, vor allem in dem Wissen es nicht wirklich spielen zu können.


----------



## Severas (28. Februar 2013)

Sandbox beschreibt einfach die möglichkeit alles machen zu können.

Archage hat feste Baugebiete, nur da kann man bauen, feste Hausmodelle, keine individualität möglich, feste Ressourcen-Spawnpunkte, von 50 Bäumen die man sieht kann man vielleicht 2 fällen.

Ein doch eher vereinfachtes crafting, man muss keine vorprodukte machen sondern kann gleich das fertige Produkt craften, man muss viele Zutaten vom NPC Händler dazukaufen.

Schiffs sowie Hausbau ist extrem einfach gehalten bei den Rohstoffen, 1 Stapel metall, 1 Stapel Leinen und 1 Stapel Holz, wo sind die Planken, wo die Segel, wo die Takelage, wo die Nägel?
Unter Sandbox-Crafting stell ich mir nun was ganz anderes vor.

Beispiel aus einem MMO bei dem grösstem Schiff:


310x tenon (10x for stern)
1x tall mast (for tall square rig)
7x square sail (6x for tall square rig, 1x for square rig)
24x cordage rope (16x for tall square rig, 2x for spinnaker rig, 4x for square rig, 2x for triangular rig)
10x large tackle (8x for tall square rig, 2x for square rig)
10x small tackle (4x for tall square rig, 2x for spinnaker rig, 2x for square rig, 2x for triangular rig)
4x Iron ribbon (for crows nest)
24x plank (13x for crows nest) (5x for ship helm, 6x for rudder)
628x peg (8x for ship helm, 20x for stern)
7x shaft (6x for ship helm, 1x for rudder)
150x tar
80x deck board
2x small mast (1x for spinnaker rig, 1x for triangular rig)
1x small square sail (for spinnaker rig)
8x mooring rope
1x medium mast (for square rig)
1x triangular sail (for triangular rig)
12x thick rope
5x keel section
10x Belaying pin
411x hull plank (11x for stern)
Total components: 1706
Sandbox heisst, verändere die Welt, in Archage ist das bis auf den Burgenbau auf dem Nordkontinent garnicht möglich.


----------



## muhviehstar (28. Februar 2013)

Eines der nächsten Games was wohl kommt ist der RoM nachfolger Dragons Prophet:

Soll angeblich schon in paar wochen in die CB Starten:
https://www.dragonspropheteurope.com/de/

P.S. wenn sich jemand für die Beta registrieren sollte würde es mich freuen wenn Ihr das über den link hier macht:

https://www.dragonspropheteurope.com/de/register?fi=81433d71039ab101

da jeder registrierte benutzer damit die chance auf nen beta key erhöht


----------



## Egooz (28. Februar 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> Archage hat feste Baugebiete, nur da kann man bauen, feste Hausmodelle, keine individualität möglich, feste Ressourcen-Spawnpunkte, von 50 Bäumen die man sieht kann man vielleicht 2 fällen.
> 
> Ein doch eher vereinfachtes crafting, man muss keine vorprodukte machen sondern kann gleich das fertige Produkt craften, man muss viele Zutaten vom NPC Händler dazukaufen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Infos über ArchAge. Wusste nicht, dass es (mittlerweile) so begrenzt ist. Dennoch ein spielerischer Fortschritt gegenüber den WoW-Klonen. 

Sandbox-Crafting heißt ja nicht zwingend, dass es eine Million Einzelteile braucht. Es kommt ja drauf an, welche Freiheiten ich damit habe. Kann ich das Design selbst bestimmen? Kann ich den speziellen Nutzen bzw. Einsatzgebiet festlegen etc.


----------



## Tsukasu (28. Februar 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos über ArchAge. Wusste nicht, dass es (mittlerweile) so begrenzt ist. Dennoch ein spielerischer Fortschritt gegenüber den WoW-Klonen.
> 
> Sandbox-Crafting heißt ja nicht zwingend, dass es eine Million Einzelteile braucht. Es kommt ja drauf an, welche Freiheiten ich damit habe. Kann ich das Design selbst bestimmen? Kann ich den speziellen Nutzen bzw. Einsatzgebiet festlegen etc.



Jo auf ArchAge freu ich mich auch sehr. Trotzdem wer ein full Sanbox-mmo mit Millionen Einzelteile noch besser und wen es auch noch das andere bietet ist es praktisch Perfekt, auch wen Perfektion immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt .


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Februar 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> Sandbox beschreibt einfach die möglichkeit alles machen zu können.
> 
> Archage hat feste Baugebiete, nur da kann man bauen, feste Hausmodelle, keine individualität möglich, feste Ressourcen-Spawnpunkte, von 50 Bäumen die man sieht kann man vielleicht 2 fällen.
> 
> ...




Demnach war/ist Ultima Online ebenfalls kein Sandbox? Denn dort ist/war es ebenfalls nicht möglich Bäume zu fällen, Hausmodelle waren zu Beginn (wenn ich mich nicht stark täusche) dort ebenfalls festgelegt, Schiffe und Häuser brauchen keine Materialien, sondern werden mit Gold "gekauft/gebaut"...etc.

Und mal ganz ehrlich: Wo ist denn der Unterschied, ob ich nun aus 1000 "Holzeinheiten" gleich ein Schiff baue, oder erst aus diesen "Holzeinheiten" andere Kleinigkeiten bauen muss, um daraus ein Schiff zu bauen? Außer dass es natürlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt?


Nach deiner Beschreibung wären die bekanntesten Sandboxes, wie EvE und UO, nur Themeparks.


----------



## Egooz (1. März 2013)

Hier verschwimmt auch grad die Definition von Sandbox (was schon schwammig genug ist) mit RPG Elementen wie extrem detailliertes Crafting. 

Bei der heutigen Community finde ich Rahmenbedingungen wie festgelgte Bauplätze etc. auch ganz gut.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (1. März 2013)

> Kompetetive MP Spiele sind ein anderes Genre als MMOGs.



Sag blos? Dann erkennst du villeicht meine ausssage wenn ich behaupte ein Themepark mmo gibt mir ein anderes spielgefühl als ein Themenpark mmo?



> Bei Letzteren kann man durch Quartalsberichte, Umstellungen von Finazierungen etc. ganz gut nachvollziehen wie es läuft und ob es den Spielernerv trifft.



Es ist zwar schön das du alles weiter spinnst und mir jetzt ne textwand vorsetzt, die interessiert mich aber reichlich wenig weil sie mit den kern meiner aussage nichts mehr zu tun hat.



> Es geht hier um MMOGs, nicht um MOBA, MP Rennspiele oder Social Games.



Es geht darum das du dir sachen aus der nase ziehst und Fan von UnterGenre X vorwirfst das sie kein spaß am Untergenre Y haben, wie gesagt, JRPG und Westliche RPG´s sind trotzdem 2 verschiedene sachen, bei den üblichen sandbox mmos und themenpark mmos ist es das selbe.



> Themepark MMOGs sind light Spiele und können die wenigsten Spieler langfristig binden (WoW ist da die Ausnahme).



Und man merke sich, eine ausnahme die 9 bis 10 Millionen spieler über jahre beschäfigt ist natürlich nicht representativ und kann aus so einer Situation einfach mal rausgestrichen werden und zählt nicht... die tatsache das dann noch andere spiele trotzdem zum teil ihre Stabile Nutzerbasis hat und man einfach nicht immer mehere Millionen Spieler braucht ignorieren wir mal einfach, ist ja nicht so wie wenn viele andere mmos auch schon seit jahren ihre Fanbase haben...

Ist ja auch so das die COD verkäufe nicht repräsentativ für die Spieleinteressen des Mainstreams sind, auch wenn da viele schreien das es immer der selbe misst ist... COD ist eben eine ausnahme, und die zählt nicht wenn man sie als Fakt in den raum stellt.... Villeicht sind wir auch mittlerweile einfach alle Konsumzombies =) Ich mein, hey, zahlen gerne 10 Millionen leute für etwas worauf sie eigendlich ja keine lust mehr haben, und wir finden auch von den 10 Millionen leuten ihre post jeden tag...



> Ein Großteil der Spieler wünscht sich aber wieder langfristige Bindung an ein Spiel durch die Möglichkeit im Spiel etwas tun zu können.



Sie wünschen sich ein spiel das sie so begeistern kann wie ihr erstes mmo es am anfang getan hat,  alles hat sich irgendwann mal ausgelutscht, ganz ehrlich, wenn ich jetzt jahre lang mir nur ein Genre reinziehe hab ich da auch keine lust mehr drauf,besonders wenn das Genre sich wie COD kein stück weiterentwickelt und dafür sorgt das die ganzen shooter die so nebenbei erscheinen sich nur signifikant von dem was ich seit jahren konsumiere unterscheidet.

Und ich hab es schon mal gesagt, Glückliche Gemüter hört man nicht so gut wie die schreiende Minderheit... Schweigen ist immer leiser als Brüllen, egal wie groß die schweigende minderheit ist...



> Sandbox MMOGs bieten bzw. sind darauf ausgelegt langfristig gespielt zu werden und würden somit eine Alternative betreffend des Spielkonzepts bieten. Was daran jetzt "extrem" und "Wundermittel" ist erschließt sich mir nicht.



Du stellst sandbox als die lösung hin, den rest darfst du dir selbst zusammenreimen, sandbox haben übrigens nur "so viel umfang" weil sie darauf basieren das sich die Spieler sich ihr zeug selber zusammen basteln, und, weil alles einfach jahre brauch. Allein das Mining in Eve lädt mich ein nebenher zu kochen oder fernseh zu gucken und einfach mal nichts zu tun, eventuell mal kurz ein oder 2 Klicks machen. Das ist nicht mehr Content, er ist einfach unglaublich gestreckt, und den rest der erlebnise macht die Community für sich selbst, hab ich an so was aber kein bock, und will fertigen Content der mich begeistert vorgesetzt kriegen, bringt mir ein Sandbox mmo nicht, Sandbox MMO basieren extrem auf der Interaktion der Spieler, Theme park mmo auf den Content der vorhanden ist.

Und falls es dir entgangen ist, Der Casual spieler der sich in WoW mal für ein oder 2 Stunden zum Questen einlogt, will in der zeit was erleben, und eben nicht, 2 stunden an das andere sonnensystem von eve fliegen, oder 1ne stunde Minen und dabei absolut nichts erleben, wer darauf lust hat und zeit dafür hat, ist das wunderbar, aber wenn man schon sagt Theme park MMOs fressen zeit, bei Sandbox muss man schon viel freizeit am Login schalter eingeben.



> Dein Beispiel mit "Ballsport vs Raketenwissenschaft" sorgt eher für ein verwirrtes Schmunzeln, zur Diskussion trägt es aber nicht bei.



Das liegt an deiner sehr...einfachen art zu denken. Du kennst das beispiel mit der Eve lernkurve? Muss ich das vertiefen? das Trifft nämlich ebenfalls den kern meiner aussage sehr genau, aber wenn du meinst ein Wow und co hat die selbe Komplexität wie Eve oder Sandbox x/y...behaupte das ruhig, damit schmeichelst du wow und trittst jeden sandbox fan ins gesicht.



> RPG und JRPG liegt auch wesentlich weiter auseinander als Sandbox und Themepark.
> Es ist manchmal schwierig Beispiele zu finden, warum es also krampfhaft versuchen?



Ach, tun sie das? Argumentiere mal mehr und behaupte weniger, zb in diesem Punkt.



> Sandbox und Themepark sind einfach Unterteilungen eines Genres



Richtig, nennt man untergenre, so wie JRPG und Westliche rpg, so wie strategie RPG und Action RPG, sind im grunde trotzdem alle RPG´s, Trotzdem muss ein Witcher fan nicht umbedingt lust haben seine seele abzugeben und 200 stunden in skyrim zu verschwinden, schon allein da war der zeitfaktor oft eine aussage die ich von leute hören die es nicht spielen, und dabei kommt in gegensatz zu einem "sandbox" mmo noch gar nicht die Lernkurve dazu.



> Sandbox ist meiner Meinung nach nur noch so wenig präsent, weil es momentan keine attraktiven Sandbox MMOGs gibt.



Weil Sandbox allein den 0815 Casual MMO fan nicht anspricht,es frisst zu viel zeit und hat keinen roten faden, man muss zu viel lernen weil Sandbox nur mit einem Komplexen und Tiefgründigen System funktioniert das die Community steuert. Meisten sind sie auch noch langatmig, darauf muss man stehen, und das sucht eben die meisten Themenpark spieler nicht, besonders eben nicht wenn sie Themenpark wollen.

Im Buffedcast wurde das angesprochen und auch ganz gut zusammengefasst, eine Mischung aus Theme park mit Sandbox elementen wäre villeicht sinnvoll, aber Sandbox allein ist für die meisten einfach zu viel, genau so wie es sein kann das für so manchen Themenpark zu wenig ist, aber es ist völlig verständlich das man einfach keine lust hat auf das Komplett andere extrem.



> EVE spricht den klassischen Fantasy-Spieler nunmal nicht an.



Und die tatsache das es keine ziele gibt, und die Lernkurve zu extrem sind, wo wir wieder bei Ballsport vs Raketenwissenschaft sind.



> Die Tendenz, vor allem aus Asien, geht aber mehr und mehr in diese Richtung und wird das Spielkonzept in Zukunft hoffentlich ein wenig zugänglicher und präsenter machen.



Vieles was in Asien beliebt ist bleibt auch meistens in Asien beliebt und ist bei uns eher Nische, wenns überhaupt ankommt, weiß nicht ob du dich auch auserhalb vom MMO markt rum treibst, oder gar konsolen + handhelds besitzt, aber wenn du das tust, dann weißt du das ganz genau das deren geschmack in so ziemlich jeglicher hinsicht meistens anders ist, und das nicht nur bei MMO´s in bezug auf Grindig.

Wir können ja mal froh sein Visual Novels zu kriegen, wenn ich im Japanischen oder Hong Kong PSN store so stöber treibt es mir die tränen in die augen was ich da alles verpasse, was bei denen super beliebt ist, aber wir niemals zu sehen bekommen, und auch im mmo sector hat sich gezeigt, das Asiatische ist nicht wirklich auserhalb beliebt, auch die Verkaufscharts in Japan zeigen ansich das die einfach anders Ticken, für mich übrigens durchaus Sympatisch, da mein spielegeschmack sich zum teil auch mit deren deckt, ich hab halt das pech hier zu leben und eben nur das abzubecken was ich hier krieg, und besonders seit der Markt immer mehr "mainstream" wird, verhunger ich in sachen Japanischen Perlen.



> Auch WoD von CCP bringt vielleicht so manch eingesessenen und gleichermaßen gelangweilten Spieler dazu, über den Tellerrand der Vorurteile zu schauen.



den ein oder anderen, soll ja auch den ein oder anderen geben der mehr als ein Subgenre im mmo markt mag, allerdings wurde schon so viel als heiliger gral angekündigt, ich verspreche dir, auch das was da so kommt wird es nicht sein.



> Wegen mir können die Entwickler aber auch die nächsten 10 Jahre versuchen WoW/ EQ Klone zu programmieren und damit immer wieder auf die Nase fallen. Es geht hier um ein Unterhaltung und da gibts zig Alternativen.



Werden sie auch, weil sie mit Puren Sandbox genau so wenig erreichen, obwohl du es dir wohl auch zu einfach machst, wie gesagt stellst du alles auser WoW als flop hin, und das ist nur die halbe wahrheit, es gibt viele firmen die mit ihren Spielen gut verdienen und die sich rentieren, allein schon Guild wars 1 lief immer gut, und auch der zweite teil verkauft sich ordentlich und ich bin mir sicher, allein schon an den hellen haarfarben die ich heute so erlebt habe...auch Guild wars 2 läuft im moment recht ordentlich.



> Nach deiner Beschreibung wären die bekanntesten Sandboxes, wie EvE und UO, nur Themeparks.



Sandbox ist wohl für viele einfach nur das fehlen von zielen und das Strecken von zeit durch möglich viel grinding und Crafting. ;D


----------



## Severas (1. März 2013)

Das beste beispiel für Sandbox ist für mich Wurm Online.

Und auch Ultima Online hatte mehr Sandbox als alle anderen Themepark MMOs.

Vanguard hatte gute ansätze aber da ist der Entwickler pleite gegangen und SOE .......naja...SOE halt.

Und Archeage hat viel weniger Sandbox als zb. Ultima Online.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. März 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> Und Archeage hat *viel weniger* Sandbox als zb. Ultima Online.



Das hätte ich gerne begründet.

Der einzige gravierende Unterschied, der mir auffällt, ist das Klassen- und Levelsystem. Ach, und es gibt kein Full-Loot. Wie schrecklich. Oh, und es gibt Fraktionen - wobei diese einen nicht hindern in gemeinsam Gilden (oder wie auch immer man das dort nennt) einzutreten. 

Dein Kritikpunkt, dass man nicht überall bauen könne: Na und? Bei UO war ich auch extrem eingeschränkt. Wenn irgendwo ein noch so kleines Huckel auf dem Felde war, konnte ich kein Gebäude hinsetzen. Von Bäumen, Felsbrocken oder ähnlichem mal abgesehen - die konnte man ja auch nicht beseitigen.
Und lieber habe ich festgeschriebene Bauzonen, als dass dann die komplette Gegend zugepflastert ist mit Spielergebäuden. 
(wobei ich gerade gelesen habe, dass man als "Construction" Großmeister in ArcheAge auch überall in der Welt seine Häuser hinsetzen kann)

Das Crafting in UO, naja, da habe ich wirklich schon schönere gesehen, und Häuser und Schiffe wurden nicht gebaut, sondern einfach gekauft. In ArcheAge darfst du sie dir selbst zusammen nageln (etwas das ja eine besonders große Bedeutung für dich haben sollte - auch wenn es nicht so aufwendig ist wie in Wurm Online).
Was gibt's denn noch? Gut es gibtTaming in UO, ob es das in ArcheAge gibt, weiß ich nicht. Habe jedenfalls nichts davon gehört. Dafür habe ich gehört, dass man Wälder, Farmen,..etc anpflanzen kann und es auch Nutztierhaltung gibt. Hatte ich bei UO auch nicht.

Erschlagen werden kann ich bei UO überall - in ArcheAge ebenfalls. einzig das Full-Loot-System fehlt. Zum Erkunden soll es in ArcheAge ebenfalls genügend geben mit, die Welt soll ziemlich groß sein. Und im Nordkontinent können sich große Gilden, um wertvolle Ressourcen bekämpfen und ihre Königreiche und Festungen aufbauen (erinnert mich an das 0.0 von EvE - das gab's übrigens auch nicht in UO). 

Ich will hier nicht Ultima Online klein reden, nein, aber viel weniger "Sand" hat ArcheAge bestimmt nicht und die Bezeichnung "Themepark" wäre bei ArcheAge genauso falsch wie bei Ultima Online.


----------



## Severas (1. März 2013)

Wo hab ich je gesagt das Archeage ein Themenpark ist? 

Es ist aber auch kein Sandbox, ich würd sagen es ist Sandpark.

Das man als Grossmeister in Archeage überall bauen kann hör ich zum 1. mal.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. März 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> Wo hab ich je gesagt das Archeage ein Themenpark ist?
> 
> Es ist aber auch kein Sandbox, ich würd sagen es ist Sandpark.
> 
> Das man als Grossmeister in Archeage überall bauen kann hör ich zum 1. mal.





Severas schrieb:


> *ArcheAge ist alles, aber kein Sandbox.
> 
> Ist auch nur Themenpark mit Sandbox Elementen.*



Vielleicht solltest du nächstes Mal lesen, was du schreibst. 

Zu dem Großmeister, Post # 8: http://archeage-online.de/forum/showthread.php?1568-Frage-zu-housing-Spielerst%E4dte


----------



## Severas (1. März 2013)

> Außerdem will ich zuerst mal schwarz auf weiß (oder was für Farben auch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur ein Gerücht also, und ich glaube nicht daran.

Und es stimmt doch, Archeage ist weder Themepark noch Sandbox.


----------



## Egooz (2. März 2013)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Jo auf ArchAge freu ich mich auch sehr. Trotzdem wer ein full Sanbox-mmo mit Millionen Einzelteile noch besser und wen es auch noch das andere bietet ist es praktisch Perfekt, auch wen Perfektion immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt .



Klar, ich mag es auch nahezu jede Schraube oder Mutter herzustellen. Sollte der Rest vom Craftingsystem aber stimmig sein und ein wenig kreative Freiheit zulassen, finde ich es nicht schlimm, wenn man die Produktion von Kleinteilen überspringt. Im Idealfall bekommt man aber beides vom Entwickler, was in der Realität leider sehr selten ist.




Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Es ist zwar schön das du alles weiter spinnst und mir jetzt ne textwand vorsetzt, die interessiert mich aber reichlich wenig weil sie mit den kern meiner aussage nichts mehr zu tun hat.


Ich fand deinen anderen Text schon sehr schwierig zu lesen und er ergibt z.T. einfach keinen Sinn, was eine Kernaussage noch schwieriger erkennbar macht. Wenn dich mein Text nicht interessiert, würde ich ihn an deiner Stelle einfach ignorieren...was du ja offensichtlich auch nicht kannst. Im Gegenteil, du wirst unterschwellig aggressiv und beleidigend. 
Für so eine Foren-Unterhaltung verschwende ich keine Zeit.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. März 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> Und es stimmt doch, Archeage ist weder Themepark noch Sandbox.



Behauptung + keine Argumentation = 0 Inhalt. 





Severas schrieb:


> Nur ein Gerücht also, und ich glaube nicht daran.





Ich glaub übrigens auch nicht mehr daran, dass du Beiträge liest. Aber was soll's, hoffen wir, wir liegen wir beide falsch.


----------



## Bercilak (4. März 2013)

Ohne weiter ins Detail zu gehen finde ich eigentlich folgende Definition ganz gut. 

Sandbox = Der Spielspaß entsteht primär aus der Interaktion und dem agieren mit anderen Mitspielern

Theme Park = Der Spielspaß entsteht primär aus dem gemeinsamen konsumieren von vorgegebenen PVE Inhalten

Zu sagen Sandbox ist nur wenn ich wirklich ALLES selber machen kann ist halt zu klein gegriffen und wie schon der eine oder andere vorher andeutete würden damit die bekanntesten Spiele eben auch nicht unter diese Definition fallen


----------



## Egooz (6. März 2013)

Bercilak schrieb:


> Ohne weiter ins Detail zu gehen finde ich eigentlich folgende Definition ganz gut.
> 
> Sandbox = Der Spielspaß entsteht primär aus der Interaktion und dem agieren mit anderen Mitspielern
> 
> Theme Park = Der Spielspaß entsteht primär aus dem gemeinsamen konsumieren von vorgegebenen PVE Inhalten


Ja diese Definition hab ich auch schonmal irgendwo gelesen und ich find sie auch gut und treffend. 



Bercilak schrieb:


> Zu sagen Sandbox ist nur wenn ich wirklich ALLES selber machen kann ist halt zu klein gegriffen und wie schon der eine oder andere vorher andeutete würden damit die bekanntesten Spiele eben auch nicht unter diese Definition fallen


So müsste es allerdings sein. Ohne Loottables, welche Rüstungen, Schmuck, Waffen etc. enthalten, müsste alles gecraftet werden und somit würde der Spieler zur Interaktion gedrängt. Final Fantasy XIV ging z.B. in diese Richtung und es war genial mal wieder richtigen Handel inkl. Kommunikation zu erleben. Für Häuser oder ähnliches dürfte es gern Zeitarbeiter-NPCs oder schlicht Händler mit begrenzten Vorräten geben, aber ich glaube Interaktion gibts vorrangig durch Abhängigkeit von anderen Spielern. Sobald es Themepark Loottables gibt, rückt Crafting (mit Ausnahmen wie Konsumgüter) wieder in den Hintergrund. 
Eine Mischung zu fahren klappt in diesem Punkt denke ich langfristig nicht.


----------



## Rifter (7. März 2013)

Xarran schrieb:


> The Elder Scrolls Online....klare Sache
> 
> Dauert zwar noch vieeel zu lange bis zum Release, aber die ersten Infos klingen zumindest interessant.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, Bethesda erkrankt nicht am, für die Spielqualität fatalen, Bioware-Syndrom



Irgendwie freu ich mich auf TESO aber irgendwie auch nicht...

Ich befürchte das, dass game ein 0815 MMO werden wird mit Quests, Level und Itemspirale   

Das ist das letzte was der Markt braucht.

Zur Sanbox:
Ein richtiges Sandbox Spiel ist wohl schwer umzusetzen, wenn Sandbox bedeutet, dass der Spieler durch nichts eingeschränkt werden soll. Das scheitert schon am Bau eines Hauses. Denn irgendwie muss man dem System einzelne Vorlagen einprogrammieren und dann ist das Haus schon nicht mehr Individuell. Materialien im Spiel formbar zu machen wäre zu Crazy - keine Ahnung ob das Technisch möglich wäre - aber man muss auch bedenken wer das Spiel am Ende spielen soll? Einen derartig komplexes Game in Verbindung mit einer vernünftigen Grafik - für ein paar hundert Spieler zu Programmieren wäre Unsinn.

Für mich bedeutet Sandbox schon in einem vorgegeben Rahmen die maximale Freiheit zu haben.


----------



## Minoz-13 (7. März 2013)

Ich denke dass etwas "frisches" für Hersteller eine recht wacklige Angelegenheit ist. Sicher wäre es wünschenswert aber dafür ist die MMO Community doch etwas zu komisch (geworden). Ein Spiel muss sämtlichen Komfort eines WOW's bieten, darf aber nicht zu sehr WoW sein, jeder hat den Anspruch alles erreichen und sehen zu wollen und das in kürzester Zeit und der Content muss ratzfatz nachgeliefert werden damit den Spielern nicht langweilig wird. Meiner Meinung nach steht sich die Community selbst im Wege, da jede mögliche Neuerung möglichst Solo spielbar sein muss und keine Zeit in Anspruch nehmen darf. In MMO's sind Mitspieler eher zu einem Übel geworden, Gilden werden immer kleiner oder gar nicht mehr gebraucht, was sehr schade ist, denn Gruppenspiel würde die Möglichkeiten der Hersteller erhöhen, ob nun PVE oder PVP. MMO's werden konsumiert wie SP Spiele , alles muss in kurzer Zeit ohne großen Aufwand möglichst Solo zu erledigen sein, so lange diese Haltung von einem Großteil der Spieler bevorzugt wird, wird kein Hersteller dass finanzielle Risiko eingehen, etwas "frisches" auf den Markt zu bringen.

Für Archeage wird ja Trion der Publisher in EU/USA, sofern ich das richtig gelesen habe, denke dass das Spiel noch sehr an die "westlichen" Spieler angepasst wird und da dann auch nichts mehr wirklich "frisches" rauskommt. Etwas "frisches" sind eigentlich nur Nischenspiele, welche von vornherein nicht für die Masse gemacht wurden und die Entwickler ihre Ideen auch gnadenlos durchsetzen können ohne gleich Millionen von Dollar in den Sand zu setzen oder einer Shitstorm loszutreten, der möglicherweise noch einen Imageverlust mitbringt, daher habe ich wenig Hoffnung, dass bekannte Spieleschmieden ein Risiko in der Hinsicht eingehen, besonders nach dem Swtor Desaster.




Rifter schrieb:


> Zur Sanbox:
> Ein richtiges Sandbox Spiel ist wohl schwer umzusetzen, wenn Sandbox bedeutet, dass der Spieler durch nichts eingeschränkt werden soll. Das scheitert schon am Bau eines Hauses. Denn irgendwie muss man dem System einzelne Vorlagen einprogrammieren und dann ist das Haus schon nicht mehr Individuell. Materialien im Spiel formbar zu machen wäre zu Crazy - keine Ahnung ob das Technisch möglich wäre - aber man muss auch bedenken wer das Spiel am Ende spielen soll? Einen derartig komplexes Game in Verbindung mit einer vernünftigen Grafik - für ein paar hundert Spieler zu Programmieren wäre Unsinn.
> 
> Für mich bedeutet Sandbox schon in einem vorgegeben Rahmen die maximale Freiheit zu haben.



So reines Sandbox, mit verformen der 3D Modelle und hochladen der Texturen etc. dürfte eigentlich nur Second Life sein aber ich weiß nicht ob ich es als Spiel bezeichnen würde oder als 3D Chat mit jeglicher Freiheit.

Ich denke viele MMO Spieler hätten gern gewisse kreative Freiheiten aber immer noch einen roten Faden im Spiel. Eine vorgebene Geschichte aber auch Geschichte die ich/meine Freunde/Gilde selbst schreiben/bauen ohne zu sehr auf die Rollenspielschiene zu gleiten. Ich würde es zB schön finden, ein Gildendorf nach unseren Vorstellungen bauen zu können, Ressourcen dafür auch selbst anbauen zu müssen aber andere Gilden uns ständig den Krieg erklären könnten und Schäden am Dorf auch wirkliche Auswirkungen hätten und Ressourcen auch geplündert werden könnten. Trotzdem hätte ich aber auch gern die Möglichkeit einer übergreifenden Geschichte dieser Welt zu folgen und auch deren Bedrohungen zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Loina (8. März 2013)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich befürchte das, dass game ein 0815 MMO werden wird mit Quests, Level und Itemspirale....[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]so ist es halt in einem mmorpg,wer sandbox will soll sich im sandkasten setzen.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]wow ist damit schon jahre jahre jahreeeeee lang erfolgreich,also wieso was neues erfinden wenn man es noch besser machen kann und das trau ich Teso auffjedenfall zu.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Alleine schon das erkunden von dungeons oder allgemein die spielwelt ist schon ein vorteil gegenüber WoW.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wow bietet da garnix,zumindest nüx besonderes wieso man sich dort aufhalten sollte.[/font]


----------



## Rifter (8. März 2013)

Loina schrieb:


> so ist es halt in einem mmorpg,wer sandbox will soll sich im sandkasten setzen.



Oder z.B. EVE Online zocken... aber ich glaub du hast das Prinzip eines Sandbox-Spiels nicht ganz verstanden... kurz gesagt: Bei einem Sandbox-Game hast du den Freiraum das zu tun worauf du Lust hast! Beim Themepark-Game bekommst du den Inhalt vorgesetzt, ob dieser DIR Spaß macht oder nicht liegt nicht beim Entwickler...



Loina schrieb:


> wow ist damit schon jahre jahre jahreeeeee lang erfolgreich,also wieso was neues erfinden wenn man es noch besser machen kann und das trau ich Teso auffjedenfall zu .



Wie oft sind WoW-Klone schon an die Wand gefahren? Muss ich jetzt nicht aufzählen?! Jüngstes Beispiel ist SWTOR. 

Einzig Rift (von den bekannteren) hat es mit einem Abbo bisher geschafft sich zu etablieren.



Loina schrieb:


> Alleine schon das erkunden von dungeons oder allgemein die spielwelt ist schon ein vorteil gegenüber WoW.



Das hält auch nur solange vor bis man alles gesehen hat. 
Dann fällt die Ähnlichkeit zu WoW auf, da man schon 10 Level 90 Charaktere hat, kommt unweigerlich der Gedanke man könne doch wieder mal WoW spielen, da hat man sowieso noch Bekannte und Freunde. Da der einstig in WoW so unendlich leicht geworden ist und das Aktuelle Game kein sofort-spaß in Form eines Dungonbrowsers bietet, geht man dann doch wieder zu WoW. 
Ist mir schon oft so gegangen...



Loina schrieb:


> Wow bietet da garnix,zumindest nüx besonderes wieso man sich dort aufhalten sollte.



Hä seit wann soll WoW keine Dungons bieten?


Was ich mir für TESO wünschen würde:
- keine Level, alles auf Basis von Skills
- keine Klassen
- keine Itemspirale
- offene und große Welt
- keine Fraktionen, jeder soll sich bekämpfen können
- sinnvolles Craftting, alles soll verwendbar sein! Ob nun die Leinenschürze oder der Drachenpanzer
- Spieler sollen eigene Dörfer, Burgen bauen dürfen
- Spieler sollen sich um Ressourcen kloppen dürfen
- Themepark-Inhalte wie Doungons oder Quests sollten nur zum Farmen da sein bzw. sollte hier nicht der Focus liegen


----------



## Coreeye (8. März 2013)

Rift kann sich aber nur als P2P etablieren, da die Betreiber keine allzu hohen Ansprüche haben, was die Spielerzahlen angeht  (klingt negatvier als es gemeint ist)


----------



## Rifter (8. März 2013)

Coreeye schrieb:


> Rift kann sich aber nur als P2P etablieren, da die Betreiber keine allzu hohen Ansprüche haben, was die Spielerzahlen angeht  (klingt negatvier als es gemeint ist)



Das ist auch die gesündere Herangehensweise... 

Ich behaupte das WoW eine Ausnahmeerscheinung ist. Es kam zum richtigen Zeitpunkt heraus und war Konkurrenzlos. Heute hängt mehr dran als nur die "liebe" zu spiel - ein Spieler hat Jahre in seien/e Charakter/e gesteckt und dann ist noch das Soziale Netzwerk, welches sich gebildet hat. 
Nicht zuletzt verspricht WoW den schnellen Spielspaß für zwischendurch, jeder kann mitmachen - ähnlich wie Moorhuhn schießen.

WoW ist wie Facebook... jeder weiß das Facebook eine verdammte Datenkrake ist aber es ist zu groß und jeder hat sich daran gewöhnt – man könnte andere Netzwerke nutzen aber man tuts nicht.

Deswegen denke ich, dass die Entwickler mit anderen Ideen kommen müssen! Der Mainstream ist übersättigt.


----------



## Egooz (9. März 2013)

Loina schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich befürchte das, dass game ein 0815 MMO werden wird mit Quests, Level und Itemspirale....[/font]


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bezüglich TESO ist das auch meine Erwartung. 
Die Offline Spiele sind reine Open World Spiele mit vielen Sandbox-Freiheiten. Ich persönlich freu mich daher auf TES VI, da ich diese Freiheiten genieße und ich sie in einem RPG brauche.[/font]





Loina schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]so ist es halt in einem mmorpg,wer sandbox will soll sich im sandkasten setzen.[/font]


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Netter Trollversuch. 
MMOGs dürfen schon ein wenig mehr Freiheit bieten als seinerzeit ein Super Mario auf dem Gameboy. 
[/font]



Loina schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]wow ist damit schon jahre jahre jahreeeeee lang erfolgreich,also wieso was neues erfinden wenn man es noch besser machen kann und das trau ich Teso auffjedenfall zu.[/font]


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
WoW ist auch das einzige seiner Art. WoW ist -vor allem bei jüngeren Spielern- kult, für viele viele Spieler die erste MMOG-Erfahrung und hat allein dadurch eine Sonderstellung.  
Kein Themepark MMOG konnte das Phänomen bisher wiederholen, geschweige denn finanziell so lukrativ sein. Gerade deshalb sollten Investoren Geld in neue bzw. eigentlich alte Spielkonzepte pulvern, was eigenes starten und mit eigenen Ideen Einzigartig [/font]werden.
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Selbst wenn zukünftig qualitativ bessere WoW-Klone kommen (und sie werden kommen *schnarch*), werden die nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen.[/font] Everquest ist einerseits eine grooooße Inspiration für WoW gewesen und es bietet noch weitaus mehr. Es ist aber nicht so erfolgreich. 

Zu sagen: "Themepark funktioniert doch auch heute noch wunderbar, schaut euch WoW an!" ist kein wirkliches Argument.


----------



## Davinho1 (9. März 2013)

Das Problem ist aber, dass einige Entwickler versuchen, das Genre zu revolutionieren. Das kann im Nachhinein nach hinten losgehen. ArcheAge wird in Asien ja zusehends kritisiert - es ist einfach unfertig (es waren wohl einfach zu viele neue Ideen) und für viele wohl zu komplex, damit es ein großer kommerzieller Erfolg wird. Das Ziel müsste sein, das Genre zu evolutionieren. Zum Beispiel ein klassisches Themepark mit ein paar Innovationen aus dem Sandbox- sowie Themepark Bereich der letzten Jahre, nur nicht zu übertrieben. Ich hoffe ja, dass Dragons Prophet das schafft. Die Features gehen in diese Richtung.


----------



## Egooz (10. März 2013)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass einige Entwickler versuchen, das Genre zu revolutionieren. Das kann im Nachhinein nach hinten losgehen.



Eben das versuchen sie ja nicht. Ein Klon jagt seit Jahren den nächsten. Und *das* geht sowieso in die Hose wie man sieht. 





Davinho1 schrieb:


> [...] damit es ein großer kommerzieller Erfolg wird. Das Ziel müsste sein, das Genre zu evolutionieren. Zum Beispiel ein klassisches Themepark mit ein paar Innovationen aus dem Sandbox- sowie Themepark Bereich der letzten Jahre, nur nicht zu übertrieben. Ich hoffe ja, dass Dragons Prophet das schafft. Die Features gehen in diese Richtung.



Innovationen...für mich schon fast das Genre-Unwort der letzten und kommenden Jahre. Was sieht man denn für Innovationen in MMOGs? Außer, dass man mittlerweile das RPG größtenteils gestrichen hat, Open World der Instanzierung auf zig einzelnen Maps weicht und man darauf Wert legt, Massive Multiplayer auch noch weitesgehend zu umgehen? Das Genre tritt auf der Stelle, dreht sich dabei fröhlich und torkelt ab und zu ein wenig vor und zurück. 
Themepark mit Elementen aus SWG, UO etc. zu mischen wird uns in den nächsten Jahren dann als Innovation verkauft.

Ich würde ja auch gern mal wissen was in den Köpfen der Investoren vorgeht, um immer wieder aufs neue zu glauben ein WoW 2.0 Erfolg sei möglich. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Andryxa (12. März 2013)

Geht es nur mir so oder gibt es noch andere Spieler die Fantasy Setting nicht mehr sehen können?


----------



## Carnethy (12. März 2013)

Andryxa schrieb:


> Geht es nur mir so oder gibt es noch andere Spieler die Fantasy Setting nicht mehr sehen können?



Das liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters, dass es einige gibt die sich am Setting sattgesehen habe, denke ich definitiv. Mir persönlich geht es nicht so, sehe immer neue Aspekte in Rollenspielen, die erfrischend auf mich wirken.

Zu der Thread-Frage ob demnächst etwas frisches/neues/innovatives auf den Markt kommt. Ja.

Die Sache ist nicht ob etwas kommt, sondern ob man sich mit dem Titel vertraut machen möchte und sich darauf einlässt. Der Mensch vergleicht mit Erlebnissen, er ist fast nicht vorurteilsfrei oder neutral einer Sache gegenüber eingestellt. Ein großes Problem für viele.


----------



## Rifter (12. März 2013)

Andryxa schrieb:


> Geht es nur mir so oder gibt es noch andere Spieler die Fantasy Setting nicht mehr sehen können?



Alternativen gibt es...
EVE Online, TSW, SWTOR, MechWarrior Online, WoT

Ich denke ein Fantasy Setting ist einfacher rüber du bringen als so ein Jetzt-Zeit oder SciFi Setting. Einer Millionen Metropole Leben einzuhauchen ist schwieriger als zwei (oder mittlerweile 4) Inseln mit ein paar Städten drauf.

Krasses Beispiel ist SWTOR in der die Atmosphäre überhaupt nicht rüber kommt, jedenfalls bei mir nicht.


----------



## Carnethy (13. März 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Fantasy Setting ist einfacher rüber du bringen [...]



Es kommt halt immer drauf auf. Der designtechnische Aspekt ist gleich, man sollte halt Entwickler und Designer haben, die einen Fable für diese Atmosphäre mit sich bringen. Ob ich einen Orc entwerfe der 3 verschiedene Frisuren hat als NPC oder einen Marsmenschen mit 4 verschiedenen Nasen ist dabei eigentlich egal. Falls du die großen Planeten und Raumstationen meinst, die tonnenweise Menschen beinhalten, so trifft es dort genauso zu wie auf Fantasy-Städte.

Der Programmcode ähnelt sich, der Aufwand der Designer kann sich ähneln, hängt vom Grafikdetail ab... ist halt immer schwer zu sagen.



Rifter schrieb:


> Krasses Beispiel ist SWTOR in der die Atmosphäre überhaupt nicht rüber kommt, jedenfalls bei mir nicht.



Gebe ich dir Recht, dort hat vieles einfach nicht funktioniert. Die Stimmung empfand ich auch dem Nullpunkt entsprechend.
Habe damals sehr viel Hoffnung bei Release in das Spiel gesteckt und grottenschlecht war es ja auch gar nicht mal, aber der Funke sprang nicht über.


----------



## Rifter (13. März 2013)

Carnethy schrieb:


> Es kommt halt immer drauf auf. Der designtechnische Aspekt ist gleich, man sollte halt Entwickler und Designer haben, die einen Fable für diese Atmosphäre mit sich bringen. Ob ich einen Orc entwerfe der 3 verschiedene Frisuren hat als NPC oder einen Marsmenschen mit 4 verschiedenen Nasen ist dabei eigentlich egal. Falls du die großen Planeten und Raumstationen meinst, die tonnenweise Menschen beinhalten, so trifft es dort genauso zu wie auf Fantasy-Städte.
> 
> Der Programmcode ähnelt sich, der Aufwand der Designer kann sich ähneln, hängt vom Grafikdetail ab... ist halt immer schwer zu sagen.



Hast mich wahrscheinlich Falsch verstanden... natürlich macht es keinen unterschied ob man einen Orc oder Alien designt... (Dreanei sind doch Aliens   )

Mal ein Beispiel: Du musst eine Mittelalterstadt wie Sturmwind design oder eine Milliarden Metropole wie Coruscant. Beim SciFi gibt es einfach mehr Deteils zu beachten als bei einem Mittelater-Setting indem du nur n paar schöne Landstriche hast mit Dörfern und wenigen kleineren Hauptstädten.  



Carnethy schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir Recht, dort hat vieles einfach nicht funktioniert. Die Stimmung empfand ich auch dem Nullpunkt entsprechend.
> Habe damals sehr viel Hoffnung bei Release in das Spiel gesteckt und grottenschlecht war es ja auch gar nicht mal, aber der Funke sprang nicht über.



Noch ein Beispiel: TSW spielt in der Jetzt-Zeit. Hier wurde London nachgebaut... wirklich hübsch designt. Aber es fehlen NPC, Autos können nicht durch die Straßen fahren und Londons größe in TSW ist vergleichsweise ein Witz.


----------



## PMB (13. März 2013)

Also ich habe auch schon viele MMO´s ausprobiert. Bin aber immer wieder zu WOW zurück gekehrt. Mein Problem ist das ich kein Bock habe mich wieder in ein neues MMO ein zu arbeiten. Dafür habe ich auch zuwenig Zeit. Sie gleichen sich zwar, aber im Detail unterscheiden sie sich dann doch. WOW kenne ich, da ist mir alles vertraut. Darum werde ich wohl nie wechseln...


----------



## Egooz (13. März 2013)

Einarbeiten?

Wenn MMOGs noch simpler gestaltet werden, sind wir bald auf Niveau von Facebook-Games.
Über die Jahre wurden MMOGs viel einsteigerfreundlicher und leider simpler. Einsteigerfreundlichkeit ist wichtig, klar. Niemand braucht solche Einstiege wie damals in EVE Online. Aber Theorycrafting etc. wird auch mehr und mehr umgangen. WoW hat Skillungen auf Kinderbuch-Format gebügelt, Guild Wars 2 hat das Kernstück des ersten Teils entfernt (Build-Bau) usw...
Der Ausbau des Charakters findet mehr über Items statt, Personalisierung durch Builds und Skills rückt deutlich in den Hintergrund.

Wenn man nicht gänzlich neu in dem Genre ist, hat man sich das Grundwissen in aktuellen Spielen in wenigen Stunden spielerisch angeeignet.


----------



## Rifter (13. März 2013)

Man sollte auch bedenken, je einfacher - desto Kurzweiliger. 

Wenn das Spiel also Kurzweiliger ist muss der Entwickler natürlich den Content in immer kürzeren Abständen Nachschieben...

Aber dieser Effekt kann man wohl kaum nicht mehr rückgängig machen weil die Mehrheit der Spieler den einfachen Content will.



> Wenn MMOGs noch simpler gestaltet werden, sind wir bald auf Niveau von Facebook-Games.



Ich wette der überwiegende Teil der WoW-Spieler zockt auch auf Facebook diese Spiele   .


----------



## Severas (14. März 2013)

PMB schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch schon viele MMO´s ausprobiert. Bin aber immer wieder zu WOW zurück gekehrt. Mein Problem ist das ich kein Bock habe mich wieder in ein neues MMO ein zu arbeiten. Dafür habe ich auch zuwenig Zeit. Sie gleichen sich zwar, aber im Detail unterscheiden sie sich dann doch. WOW kenne ich, da ist mir alles vertraut. Darum werde ich wohl nie wechseln...




Oh Gott liebe Spieleentwickler, richtet euch bitte nie an solche Spieler.


----------



## Schustrij (14. März 2013)

Hey ab dem 2 April kommt Defiance. Das soll ein MMO Shooter sein. Wer Tabula Rasa nocht kennt das geht in die Richtung. Ist von Trion (Rift). Dort soll es auch solche Global Events geben wie die Risse in Rift nur mit Waffen (Maschinengewehr, Scharfschütze usw..). Es wird eine Beta Phase noch vor dem Release geben, Ihr könnt euch ein Key bekommen indem Ihr euch auf dieser Seite regetriert und dann auf Trion ein Account oder in ein bestehenden Account hinzufügt.

Defiace BetaKey

Wer noch mehr Informaionen will einfach auf Diesen Link klicken

Vielleicht sagt es dem einen oder anderen zu.


----------



## Egooz (14. März 2013)

Defiance machte mich anfangs sehr neugierig. Die Verknüpfung mit der TV Serie, Sci-Fi, Trion. Ich kenn das Spiel auch nur aus Videos, aber es macht mich leider nicht ansatzweise an. Die Serie muss man auch erstmal empfangen können.

Und wie hier schonmal geschrieben wurde: Sci-Fi wird -abgesehen von EVE- selten so überzeugend rübergebracht wie Fantasy. Star Wars Galaxies fand ich noch extrem gut, wobei Star Wars ja auch Sci-Fi und Fantasy mischt. Tabula Rasa war gut.



Hach SWG...wenn es das noch geben würde, wüsste ich was ich spielen würde. Aber das wird zugunsten eines SWTOR ins Nirvana geschickt. Manchmal...


----------



## Schustrij (14. März 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Defiance machte mich anfangs sehr neugierig. Die Verknüpfung mit der TV Serie, Sci-Fi, Trion. Ich kenn das Spiel auch nur aus Videos, aber es macht mich leider nicht ansatzweise an. Die Serie muss man auch erstmal empfangen können.
> 
> Und wie hier schonmal geschrieben wurde: Sci-Fi wird -abgesehen von EVE- selten so überzeugend rübergebracht wie Fantasy. Star Wars Galaxies fand ich noch extrem gut, wobei Star Wars ja auch Sci-Fi und Fantasy mischt. Tabula Rasa war gut.
> 
> ...



Naja ich vertaue nicht mehr auf kommentare ode Videos. Dafür ist ja das kostenlose Beta Wochenende vorm Release ganz gut. Eine Registrierung kostet nichts und und so finde ich es zum antesten ganz interesant. Die Serie muss man abwarten es soll sachen geben die im Spiel dann erklärt werden zur Serie so habe ich das verstanden.


----------



## Egooz (15. März 2013)

Ich bekomme in Videos einen ersten Eindruck, je nach Anbieter und Umfang. Wie sehen die Animationen aus, wie ist die Welt designed....was muss der Spieler machen und so weiter und so fort.
Macht das Lust auf mehr, lade ich gerne ein paar GB herunter. Bei Defiance war das nicht der Fall. Merkwürdige Animationen, das war bei Rift schon ein eigenes Thema. Das Artdesign ist nicht meins und ansonsten wirkt es wie ein light-Shooter. TC Ghost Recon Future Soldier mal als Beispiel. So stell ich mir Animationen, Taktik etc. in nem 3rd Person Shooter vor. Naja, man wird sehen wie sich das Gameplay auf Dauer macht. Ich denke, das Spiel wird sich eine ganz ganz kleine Nische suchen, sobald die MMOG-Heuschrecken weitergezogen sind.

Der Trailer zur Serie sah jetzt nicht nach nem Knaller aus. Und PayTV für die Serie zuzüglich Spielekosten? Für solche Ausgaben muss die Serie und vor allem das Spiel richtig was bieten.


----------

